# Control room bass traps concern, pics and measurments in



## Jon10 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for double thread, I'm that worried :sweat: (I should have posted these pics right from the start, meh)

Here's a pic of the control room. I treated early reflections with 4" thick acoustic foam. The booth is actually just divided by some big thick fabric, so not much of reflections from there. Everything is symetrical from left to right, except at the back of the room. Oh and walls are made out of some flexible material (kinda like sonopan) that certainly help with the reflections, waterfall is looking awesome IMO...

I took some measurments with the corners empty, and some with the dividers in the corner (without any wool behind it). Below are some pics from REW program (used U-MIK), I don't have left-right separated sadly and I'm not at the studio...

First pic is 1/24db octave smoothed, other are not, sorry. Red line is corners empty, violet one is with dividers. Seems like it's doing a honest job even without wool behind it. I have that huge dip at 100hz that I really want to get rid of... so I'm really concerned if the 24x17x17 triangles will do the job that low (slope of the dip starting at 60hz ouch...). By the way I don't have a sub, so response below 30hz is mostly unreliable. Speakers are Yamaha HS80M.

I know I should have posted the whole story from the start, but now in regard of these informations, *would the 34x24x24 triangles be absolutely necessary, or would the 24x17x17 ones be sufficient to eat that nasty 100hz dip?*

I really need to finish the traps in the weekend, got some urgent important mixing to do next week, so your wise advices will certainly help me feeling better with my choices!! Thanks a lot for your time. I'll post pictures and new measurments of the work once it's done


----------

